# help looking for the- decca engineer ship photo



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

hi i need a ship called the decca engineer, i belive it was salvesen ship, can anybody help thnks don its most important to me.

im also looking for a ship called starella survey ship was a trawler from hull originally.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Don,

I don't think she was a Salvesen, she belonged to Decca Navigator Co. Ltd.
Suply vessel built in 05-1966 at Brooke Marine Ltd.Lowestoft[332]
IMO:6607460
Call/Flag Sign:GOYQ
Haven't a clue where these piccies come from.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

ruud said:


> Ahoy Don,
> 
> I don't think she was a Salvesen, she belonged to Decca Navigator Co. Ltd.
> Suply vessel built in 05-1966 at Brooke Marine Ltd.Lowestoft[332]
> ...


Believe all the Decca boats were bought by a guy in Great Yarmouth and rechristened Bon Esprite, Bon Accord etc. Last saw a one in Ghana a few years ago being used for Air Diving. Theres photos of her in SN


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
The Starella[II] became St.Matthew.
*Starella* (2)
Registry:301645
Fishing#:H219
Built:Beverley
Year:1960
Engine: Diesel
GRT/NRT:606/207
Lenght:165.0
Beam:30.5 
Details:1975 became Arctic Rebel 1979 to Colne Shipping. 
became Offshore stand-by and safety vessel St. Matthew 1/5/79


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*starella, marrs*

hi rudd

thnks again for your kind help, can you find me a photo of the starella when she was a survey ship , she also went on a 9 month expedition to find the bismark with a dr bollard, in the 1980s i believe, i think she had a funnel or something on her aft.


----------



## lochluichart (Aug 24, 2005)

The Starella yuou are looking for was a converted stern trawler.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

lochluichart said:


> The Starella yuou are looking for was a converted stern trawler.


Was she not the one Mars had as a Weather ship in the Atlantic before the ***ulus came along


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*starella - HULL*

lochluichart

yes thats the one with she was with marrs, can you get a picture of the starella from anywere ive looked but just cant find one. thnks for your help


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Starella*

gdynia
YES THIS IS THE ONE CAN YOU HELP WITH A PICTURE OF HER THNKS DON.


----------



## lochluichart (Aug 24, 2005)

Don,

I have been through Google looking for photo with no luck.
Plenty of references to her and to Starella(I).
Marrs sold her in 1989 but have been unable to find anything after then.
Sorry


----------



## brasal (May 2, 2008)

Don if you are still looking for the decca engineer she is now operating in cyprus with the name Brasal supporter ill get u some photos shortly as she is in dry dock at the moment


----------



## cappy (Mar 16, 2008)

Decca Engineer was managed by Salvesen Marine ( offshore ltd )Aberdeen. in 1980/1981


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Don...

Have a look at this....

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships Sl/slides/Starella-01.html

This is one of three. Click the right arrow to see the others.

David
+


----------

